# The dreaded liquid diet...



## Guest (Nov 10, 1999)

Hello All,I am new to this site, but not new to IBS. I am 25 now, and have had IBS probably since I was 12 years old. Within the last year or so, my problems have gotten much worse due to ongoing dental problems. I have had so many cavities, root canals and other painful issues to address, that on average I have to go to the dentist about every two weeks. In the last three months alone, I have had three different oral surgeries. My dentist has no good explainations for why I should be having so many problems, and the added stress of it all, on top of the IBS, is sometimes a little too much to bear.Anyway, here is the problem I am having. Frequently, after dental work is done, I have to switch to a diet which is relatively easy to chew, and sometimes entirely liquid. I have been a vegetarian my whole life and only weigh 95 lbs. at 5 1/2 feet tall. My doctor and dentist keep pushing the dietary supplement drinks on me, and I try to include them in my diet, but I miss the feeling of eating a good wholesome meal sooo much sometimes. I was hoping that some of you might have suggestions for easy-to-chew, vegetarian recipes which are not too dairy-heavy, as this sometimes leads to increased diarrhea. I know my request is very specific, but I figured if someone was going to have some good ideas, it would probably be one of you. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 1999)

sonja,Welcome to the board. I have had lots of dental work done in the past, and it's certainly no fun.I feel sure that someone will come up with recipes for you.I see you have posted twice, so I'm hoping to find a new topic on the board from you.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Sonja:I'm sneaking on board at work so this will be brief. I used to be a vegetarian and my daughter still is, so I prepare vegetarian meals at least 3 times a week.Can you be a little more specific as to what you're looking for? What foods can you definitely not tolerate besides dairy? Can you use soy milk?I have a few good books at home and some good recipes. Once I know what you're looking for I'll post them for you! Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 1999)

Jean G-- You ask good questions, I have only OK answers. I am still very unsure as to what foods I can't tolerate and why. For me, it seems to be much less about the type of food, than the way in which it is prepared. Thankfully, I was raised as a vegetarian from birth, with a mother who knew how to cook good, healthy vegetarian food (a luxury most young vegetarians don't have). I am used to a diet of fairly simple, yet flavorful food. I have pretty much ceased being able to eat out at most restaurants or eat fast foods and frozen dinners. Thank God for Trader Joe's. (Do you have that market?)I think my intolerance stems from over-spiced, over-rich, over-complex, and most importantly, over-processed foods. Any recipes that you know of which combine vegetables, dairy, and grain in simple, easy-to-prepare ways, would be WONDERFUL. I am not at all opposed to soy in my diet, but admit that I am still a bit of an amature in using it properly. Thanks,Sonja


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Sonja:I've finally posted some recipes for you. Sorry it took so long. I've posted them separately. Let me know if you want more. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 1999)

Sorry about your dental problems! A soft food: NEAR EAST is a good brand of couscous. Add extra water so it is soft and use lemon to flavor.Yum. Try making smoothies with just frozen fruit like strawberries, fresh bananas, apple juice, sugar and ice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2000)

Try this website http://VegetarianRecipe.com/ The mal website is call allrecipe.com and has a big variety of sutff but their vegarianrecipe.com would be great for you to try out. Take care!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2000)

Hi! I am so sorry to hear about all of your dental work! Like going through that isn't stressful enough without your IBS flaring up on you too! I am also lactose intolerant and have TMJ so I can totally understand you wanting some nice and soft foods. If you like desserts, I have a great and easy to make recipe for a chocolate pudding eclair thing that can be milk free and is almost fat free as well. If you're interested let me know and I'll get it to ya!Angelina







------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2000)

Hi! I am a 40+ year old woman who has had Crohns' disease for 26 years. I have had several surgeries, and have about 3 feet of small intestine left. Medicines have done little. DIET has kept me up-and-running!I do not tolerate dairy, wheat, meat products, and even some vegetables and herbs will cause inflamation/obstruction (I believe these intolerance vary from individual to individual). When I have been obstructed and need a liquid diet, I drink carrot/cabbage juice, or carrot/apple/celery juice that I make with a home juicer.I don't tolerate soy milk, but love warm rice milk, and use it as a base for some soups. (Calcium-fortified Rice Dream is best.) But my standby sauce that I use for most soup bases and in casseroles is a nut milk cream sauce;Throw a handful of blanched almond pieces in a blender (I use a small hand-held blender and cup) add about 1 to 1 1/3 cup water and blend to create a nut milk. I melt 2 Tbls. butter in a small saucepan, brown 1/8 cup flour and dump in the nutmilk. (You can skip the butter/flour and blend 1 Tbl cornstarch or arrowroot into the nutmilk.) Stir constantly until it boils and thickens. I often add garlic to the butter, and use as an alfredo-like sauce over rice and well-steamed brocolli. I cut up tofu-ham (or use soy bacon bits) with green peas in this sauce--over spelt toast. I love it over cauliflower (and will sometimes cheat and add a handful of shredded cheddar, but I usually pay for this cheat)!Raw cashew pieces work as well as almonds, and if you add some diced pimento (from those little jars), and some garlic or onion powder, it passes as nacho cheese! I even add smoked jalapenos if I'm doing well. This sauce is great over well-steamed (mushy)brussell sprouts, or with corn chips (nachos). Sometimes I put well-steamed brocolli and stir-fried red sweet pepper and onion in a spelt tortilla with this "nacho" sauce to make a vegie enchilada. This may seem like too much work, but I make some version of this nut-sauce 4 times a week, and it usually takes 15 minutes! (it keeps well in the 'fridge.) I hope this helps others with their diet limitations. Good luck!


----------

